# help installing head unit



## mallet05 (Oct 23, 2007)

hey all, im new to the forums..although i do not own a nissan, my friend has 95 altima. ive installed several systems in cars. but for some reason i conected all the wires correctly but it wont power on...i know on some cars the yellow ad red wires are connected..can someone help me realize whyit wont power on..or ways to rewire the whle power..please help


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

The stereo chassis has to be inserted in its place in order to get ground.


----------



## jsaxton1981 (Oct 24, 2007)

The antenna also need to be connected.


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

jsaxton1981 said:


> The antenna also need to be connected.


Speaking of the antenna ... is there two? The one that is the metal rod that goes up/down and one in the rear window near the top. It looks like the defroster wires, but it has a different pattern on the glass.


----------



## jsaxton1981 (Oct 24, 2007)

Altima SSS said:


> Speaking of the antenna ... is there two? The one that is the metal rod that goes up/down and one in the rear window near the top. It looks like the defroster wires, but it has a different pattern on the glass.


I don't think so... I am pretty sure just the shaft is the only antenna on the car.


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

the defog wires might be for a car phone or something like that. As far as i know u13s just had standard horizontal defog lines


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

KDragon said:


> the defog wires might be for a car phone or something like that. As far as i know u13s just had standard horizontal defog lines


My 94 Altima has some square pattern wires on the top area of the rear window that look like the defogger wires. Then below these, I have 19 horizontal wires that go from side to side of the window. I don't think the top pattern is part of the defogger system. So I was thinking it could be for the radio antenna, or ???


----------

